# Magic vs Jazz - 11/27



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

So Jazz just lost another one. Can we beat them?


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

If you do, it won't be easy. The Jazz have the best record in the league at home.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Hairy Midget said:


> Looking forward to it.


Same here!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Just a couple minutes until the domination of the Jazz begins ...


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Solid win against the team with the best record in the league on their own previously undefeated floor.


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

owned


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Shhh.... let everyone keep sleeping.

We've got so many weapons, it's scary. We didn't get squat from Battie, Hedo, little from Darko, and Bogans didn't even play and we cruised through a tough road game.

I think we've won every way imaginable so far this season. Can't help but be impressed with our depth. And i'm not sure when exactly we started playing defense ... but believe it or not, an Orlando team is actually playing defense.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Nice start of the road trip, hope we won't get too relaxed after the first game...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I like Orlando's versatility, and depth. Let's see how far it can go.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

this is going to be a special season


----------



## Feed_Dwight (Oct 14, 2005)

JNice said:


> And i'm not sure when exactly we started playing defense ... but believe it or not, an Orlando team is actually playing defense.


We started playing defense when we got Brian Hill back and got rid of the players who didn't buy into his system. It seems like a lot of people on this board think he's a bad coach, but he's by far the best coach this franchise has had.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

That's so true about this team. They can do anything, win anyway possible. They can play an uptempo high scoring game, they can slow it down and play tough D, they can win when you double and triple team Dwight, they can win when you single cover Dwight and close out on everyone else, they can come with Arroyo running the show when Jameer's not playing well, they can put Dwight and Darko in the game at the same time and completely shut down the middle, heck they've shown they can turn the ball over 25 times and win. It all results in a pretty easy equation for winning. It doesn't matter how they do it, they always shoot a great percentage and score very efficiently and hold their opponents to a poor percentage.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

hobojoe said:
 

> That's so true about this team. They can do anything, win anyway possible. They can play an uptempo high scoring game, they can slow it down and play tough D, they can win when you double and triple team Dwight, they can win when you single cover Dwight and close out on everyone else, they can come with Arroyo running the show when Jameer's not playing well, they can put Dwight and Darko in the game at the same time and completely shut down the middle, heck they've shown they can turn the ball over 25 times and win. It all results in a pretty easy equation for winning. It doesn't matter how they do it, they always shoot a great percentage and score very efficiently and hold their opponents to a poor percentage.



We're able to do this because we're a very good defensive team that rebounds very well. A deadly combination.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

Talk about lack of effort for the jazz. It looks like they didn't even try out there. It was just like the warriors game. I don't care that the jazz lost, I care that they didn't even try. The crowd left early because they were disgusted on how the jazz just didn't want to win. I went to bed early because I can't watch a bunch of players that are paid millions of dollars to just not even try. You guys beat us the same way the warriors did. The jazz have been shooting around 50% from the field for the season and then all of a sudden they fall apart the last 2 games shooting in the 30's.


----------



## MacDanny 6 (Jun 7, 2002)

AK-47 said:


> Talk about lack of effort for the jazz. It looks like they didn't even try out there. It was just like the warriors game. I don't care that the jazz lost, I care that they didn't even try. The crowd left early because they were disgusted on how the jazz just didn't want to win. I went to bed early because I can't watch a bunch of players that are paid millions of dollars to just not even try. You guys beat us the same way the warriors did. The jazz have been shooting around 50% from the field for the season and then all of a sudden they fall apart the last 2 games shooting in the 30's.


The Magic have been shooting over 50 percent all season too and they shot 39% against Utah and still coasted to a win. Don't come with those excuses.


----------



## AK-47 (Jul 7, 2005)

MacDanny 6 said:


> The Magic have been shooting over 50 percent all season too and they shot 39% against Utah and still coasted to a win. Don't come with those excuses.


WTF you talking about man? Excuses? I have seen the Jazz play all season. They didn't try, I was disgusted in how a bunch of players paid millions of dollars weren't even attempting to give effort. They were sitting with their hands in their pockets most of the game. They decided they wanted to play in the last 5 minutes, but it was too late. The Jazz have gave this effort the last 2 games, and I am sick of them not trying. I am blaming the team. It's not like I am coming up with the normal "blame it on the ref" excuse that too many people use. I never blame losses on the refs, I say the refs were horrible in a game, but I always hold the players for the win or the loss. The magic showed up, the jazz decided to sleep in. You guys won fair and square.


----------

